# Quandry



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Crystal  

We've had one successful ICSI cycle followed by the tragic death of one of our twin sons. We are paralysed with fear re trying again, and not sure we will (in fact I recently abandoned cycle 2 after 1 week of d/regging - too much!)

Anyway, history is... cycle 1 I overdid it a bit and had to coast for several days. In the end, 14 eggs, 11 embryos... the 2 transferred were A/B and the others were apparently poor (C or below  ) We got doubly pregnant and thought that was that. Obviously no frosties!

If we had gone ahead with cycle 2 we could only bear to have 1 embryo transferred. I'm sure the chance of having twins with my own eggs is miniscule at nearly 40, but we're so terrified of it happening... 
Question is, how different can cycles be? I know we could do with getting a good blast instead of 2x 3 day but does it sound like my eggs aren't up to it? My clinic want to see at least 4 good embyros and are more into AH than blasts I think.

Too much pressure when you can only afford one go. Oh to be 10 years younger (bet I'm not the first to think that  )

Many thanks

Kate xxx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

AggieJ said:


> Hiya Crystal
> 
> We've had one successful ICSI cycle followed by the tragic death of one of our twin sons. We are paralysed with fear re trying again, and not sure we will (in fact I recently abandoned cycle 2 after 1 week of d/regging - too much!)
> 
> ...


Hello Kate,

So sorry to hear about your tragic loss.

I can understand why you would want to just transfer one embryo. Even at 40, i have seen plenty of twin pregnancies so there is always a chance. Your clinic can advise you on their latest stats.

A single blastocyst will generally give you a similar or better chance of pregnancy than 2x D3, though there are lots of variables involved that can influence this.

I would talk to the Embryologists at your clinic - blastocyst culture is usually a very good way of choosing a single embryo. Ask how often they do blastocyst culture. If they seem reluctant you may wish to think about moving to another clinic.

Best wishes


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Thank you much for replying Crystal


Kate xx


----------

